# interested in an AR



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

so i have always been interested in buying an AR. i don't know any thing about them tho, what brands should i look at, what kind off acsesories to look at, whats the price ranges i'm look'n at? if anyone has any advice or info that would be sweet! thanks ahead of time guys


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

There are a ton of forums that will tell you which company to go with. DPMS, Colt, Spikes, CMMG... DPMS has some great predator rigs, but you will hear a lot of people questioning their quality. I would not. Most of the key parts come from the same plants. You will hear a lot about top tier companies. and how great they are, but with that greatness comes with a big price difference. What you need to understand is that those top tiers are for Law enforcement or security or even military... They are throwing thousands of rounds down field. I think if you are looking for a hunting rifle, do not get too tied up in top tier arguments. Find the elements in each part that you want and what meets your need and also fits your budget. Budget is key. Remember any rig you buy also needs rings and a scope.

I started off with a CMMG stripped lower and got my lower parts kit. It stayed that way for a year before Spikes offered their amazing upper LE deal... I got a complete upper for under $500.... I also live in Michigan. I have several rifles that can reach way out, so I wanted to have a roughly 200 yard accurate rifle. And to be honest, I wanted a cool rifle. I don't have any other semi-automatic rifles, so that was another plus...

Remember when you are looking to have FUN! Don't get tied up in the hype!

Sorry I rambled...


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

hey thanks for the advice man. i really dont care bout the top brands i just want something at shoots good and like u said i kinda want somthing that looks cool lol.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

So... after saying all that... What are you looking for? What caliber? And if you don't mind, what is your budget...


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

One more thing to think about is weight... Those long bull barrels look awesome, but they are heavy! Make sure you watch your weight! LOL... What range are you looking at shooting?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

honestly not sure what caliber i would want prob something that not too expencive to shoot what would u suggest?. id say maybe $600 to $700 for budget.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

probly under 200 yrds


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

coyotehunter25 said:


> id say maybe $600 to $700 for budget.


 or less if its possible lol


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

For that range, you will still need optics. You can probably get a nice rifle for that, but no optics.

I would look for 5.56 upper... Something you like... River Rock Arms, Spikes, DMPS... On the high side Bravo Company... With Bravo, watch the prices, must uppers do not include all the components you will need.

If it were me, I would look for a stripped lower, lower parts kit and a complete upper. A lot of these factors are your taste. What you are planning on shooting with it. Just for fun? Iron sites... Hunting, you probably are going to need optics... You will also need to buy mags, they do not usually come with the rifle.

Good Luck!

Here's mine:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've built two of them now for less than $600 actually they were much closer to $500. Without optics or mounts. Luckily I had a couple of scopes sitting around to throw on them. I shopped and waited for uppers on both of them, one is a 16" the other a 18" s/s


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

it would be used mostly for a coyote gun


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll second Chets post on bull barrels...They look cool and i thought about getting one, until i actually picked one up. They are heavy, especially in the nose.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

so was talkin to a buddy bout this, he said mae to look ant an AK 47. any thoughts?


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

No... I would not use an ak for hunting... Just my opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Me neither, they are notoriously inaccurate.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

ok thats settles it wont look at the AK then lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The single best thing to get is a free floating for arm, that will make it shoot better than about anything else IMO.


----------



## Chet Punisher (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a great resource for learning about building ARs. MidwayUSA has some great resources. Not always the best prices, but they sure try.

https://www.midwayusa.com/General.mvc/Index/How-to-Build-AR-15-Rifle


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a great resource, Brownells has something very similar.


----------



## Ky Yote (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought a Smith and Wesson AR15 M&P .223 cal./ 5.56 Nato OR (Optics Ready) Got $800 in the gun and another $500 in the scope and mount. Sweet package but may be alittle on the high side for you. Pic still has the EOTech for optics, I have since changed that out to a Nikon M-223 scope 3-12 X 42 with a bullet drop compensator out to 600 yds and the M-223 mount.


----------



## Bone Collector (Apr 1, 2010)

I paid a 1000.00 for my Stag in 223. Worth every penny, shoots anything and everything!


----------



## taggart (Feb 13, 2011)

These guns are like Legos. Just about everything can be changed to fit your preferences.


----------



## screamin6x6 (Dec 2, 2010)

I built my first AR from a Del-Ton kit using a Doublestar lower reciever. The only problem I've seen so far is how addictive building and shooting Ar's is. So please beware.


----------



## samda5 (Jul 16, 2010)

i have two of the dpms one in 223 and the other in 6mm ppc i like the 6mm best but shells are high when you can find them but talk about accurate


----------



## 84jeepj10 (Feb 25, 2010)

Try these complete uppers (no FFL needed to buy an upper receiver.):
http://jtdistributing.net/store/product111.html
http://www.m-aparts.com/productsDetail.asp?id=15

Most options available in the kit:
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=387
http://www.model1sales.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=79

Then get yourself a fairly inexpensive (can be had for about $40-$60) lower and a lower parts kit. You can build a gun in your budget. The links I provided are to the uppers I am looking at for my own build but there are even cheaper uppers available on those sites. I was looking at a build to go out to 600yd. But for 200yd you could still do that with the shorter carbine uppers and that'll keep weight down.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

Check out Rock River and DPMS. I have both and LOVE them!!!


----------



## blackkiyote (Dec 19, 2010)

If you go the build route hold on cause it can become very addicting.

This is my calling rifle, 16 inch heavy barrel A3. Parts kit from akpartskits.com, cheap lower, and 2-7x32 bsa scope in weaver extra high rings. Well under 600 but still gets 1" or better at 100 yards.


----------



## bendawson (May 13, 2010)

Check out Bravo Company. They make some nice AR's. I have a RECCE 14 on order.

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-RECCE-14-AR15-Bravo-Company-s/143.htm


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the price on that bendawson ?


----------

